# .....Che cos'è l'amore.....



## lunaiena (11 Aprile 2012)

*Che cos’è l’AMORE?*
L’AMORE è L’AMORE INCONDIZIONATO – “l’amore” definito dagli umani è interpretato male. Ma
anche gli uomini possono trovare l’AMORE e di tutto è facile d’AMARE. Gli essere umani non
riconoscono più l’AMORE. L’hanno dimenticato del tutto e questo fa parte del loro coinvolgimento
nella profondità (abbassamento) è l’origine di tutti le paure, le malattie, le sofferenze, i dolori, le
disgrazie nel mondo nostro…
L’AMORE VERO non controlla, non è geloso, non crea paura, non fa soffrire, è incondizionato,
accetta tutto e tutti nel cuore (tollerare viene dal ratio), rispetta, è sempre presente – è uno stato di
essere! Importante è riconoscere la differenza fra AMORE e amore. Il sentimento del primo
innamoramento rispecchia più l’amore umano. L’amore di una madre si avvicina all’AMORE VERO
cioè INCONDIZIONATO.
L’AMORE non è solo un sentimento. L’AMORE è l’energia dell’universo con le frequenza più alte e
potente che porta in sé un POTERE illimitato.
L’AMORE è il POTERE che non potrà essere mai abusato o sfruttato perché non conosce l’abuso,
AMA soltanto e farebbe male a nessuno. Non conosce ne paura ne dubbi.
Non tiene legato, ma accetta senza condizioni e allo stesso tempo lascia andare senza condizioni.
L’AMORE è libero. O AMA tutto e tutti o non ama.
Essere in AMORE ti fa sentire legato con tutto, riconosci tutto come una parte della creazione =
parte del AMORE, prima di tutto anche per te stesso!
L’AMORE non è ne tiepido ne fresco – il cuore arde! Questo ardore non è struggente, ma fa guarire
– non esclude, ma include tutto – non sarà mai deluso, perché non si aspetta niente – non conosce
ne sofferenza ne dolori.
L’AMORE è puro ed inseparabile, non divide e non giudica, non si aspetta niente e non chiede
niente – LO E’.
L’AMORE purifica estremamente e quindi fa guarire = santificante. Quando sei in AMORE si levano
man mano tutti i tuoi malesseri e i problemi con te stesso e con le altre persone. Tutto quello che
oscuro (negativo) ti abbandonerà pian piano da solo.
L’AMORE è la FORZA ELEMENTARE DELLA CREAZIONE – l’ENERGIA CREATIVA.
*L’AMORE fa cambiare te stesso*; è l’esperienza completa (interiore e esteriore) verso di te, della vita
e del mondo. *Ti accorgerai che tutto quello che disarmonico sparisce dalla vita tua, il
comportamento delle altre persone verso di te cambierà nel positivo e incontrerai solo la gente
affettuosa e rispettosa.*
Quando sei in AMORE avrai il sostegno completo delle creature di LUCE (p.e. gli angeli). Sarai
completamente protetta e guidata. Niente ti può danneggiare, nessun incidente, nessun urto,
nessuna parola cattiva, nessuna rapina, nessun furto. Guidare la macchina essendo in AMORE è
una nuova esperienza. Gli altri non ti disturbano più, non c’è più la rabbia e non trovi più nessuno
per lamentarti.
L’AMORE è la LEGGE suprema del COSMO – L’AMORE è la trasformazione eterna, eternamente di
nuovo! L’AMORE è lo stato di essere in cui esistono tutte le creature nelle sfere d’energia celeste.
Una condizione che riteniamo paradisiaca cioè utopica – però questo è un errore! Questo stato è
raggiungibile per ogni uomo e ogni donna.
Questo è la condizione che Gesù Cristo chiamava “il regno dei cieli” o “il regno di DIO sulla terra”.
Ci ha voluto dire che vivere lo stato d’AMORE è veramente sentirsi nel “regno di DIO”.
L’AMORE INCONDIZIONATO è il primo passo per accedere alla realtà dell’energia divina. Esso non
è solo uno stato d’essere ma anche energia che possiamo “utilizzare”.
L’AMORE INCONDIZIONATO è l’energia con le frequenze più alte tra tutte le frequenze del mondo
ed è l’AMORE VERO, ALTO o DIVINO. L’AMORE INCONDIZIONATO è non-polare; ne negativo ne
positivo – è assoluto.
Ci sono 13 stadi dello sviluppo dell’energia d’AMORE che corrispondono ai 13 gradi del “LAVORO
con la LUCE” e ai 13 livelli dell’ evoluzione. La qualità dell’energia d’AMORE in ogni livello cresce
fin dal principio per raggiungere i livelli successivi.
Ogni persona si sviluppa secondo il proprio “libero arbitrio”. Abbiamo e siamo una scintilla divina
e creativa di LUCE&AMORE e siamo in grado di crearci la nostra realtà. L’AMORE è una forza
creativa. Siamo una scintilla divina e abbiamo la virtù nel cuore nostro di sentire e di produrre
l’energia dell’AMORE INCONDIZIONATO.
Ogni “uomo” e “donna” è capace di sentire e di produrre questa energia d’AMORE DIVINO!


----------

